# Τα πρωταπριλιάτικα του 2011



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Τις πρωταπριλιές εμείς έχουμε γενέθλια. Και φέτος την τιμήσαμε την πρωταπριλιά με το παραπάνω. Είχαμε την επαναφορά του πολυτονικού, που φώναζε από μακριά και ήταν για ξεκάρφωμα, το πάντρεμα της Φουκουσίμα με τον Χουάν ντε Φούκα/Ιωάννη Φωκά, που ήταν επίσης ένα καραμπινάτο ψέμα πνιγμένο μέσα σε αλήθειες, και το ξέσπασμα του Θέμη, που θα μπορούσε να 'ναι και αλήθεια — και τάραξε πολλούς. Δεν ήταν πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο το Search που σας βρίσκει τα πάντα εκτός από σύντροφο — απλώς μια αθώα υπερβολή.

Αλλά εγώ τώρα θέλω να μαζέψουμε εδώ μερικά από τα πετυχημένα των άλλων. Ξεκινώ: Η Google παρουσίασε το Gmail Notion (μόνο ο Μπάστερ Κίτον λείπει, αλλά έχουν το σωσία του).


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Το YouTube φιλοξένησε στην αρχική του σελίδα τα Viral Videos τού 1911. (Πάλι λείπει ο Μπάστερ Κίτον.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Στην Virgin ισχυρίζονται ότι ο Μπράνσον αγόρασε τον Πλούτωνα και θα φροντίσει να αναγνωριστεί και πάλι σαν πλανήτης. Αυτό που δεν είναι καθόλου πρωταπριλιάτικο είναι η Virgin Galactic.


Η IKEA παρουσίασε το καρεκλάκι της για τον αγαπημένο σας σκύλο, το Χούντστολ (Hundstol).


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Για παραιτήσεις έγραφε το ένα στα δύο πρωταπριλιάτικα του ελληνικού τύπου.

http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=57809&catID=7

Τα περισσότερα ωστόσο είναι πρωταπριλιάτικα της πρώτης στιγμής. Δηλαδή, φτάνουν ίσα ίσα για το στιγμιαίο σοκ του τίτλου, μέχρι να περάσουν ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα και να τον επεξεργαστείς. Αποκλείεται να διαβάσεις ολόκληρο το ρεπορτάζ με ένα «λες;» μετέωρο στη σκέψη σου. Πόσο πιστευτό να γίνει ότι «τα βρήκαν και έγιναν καλά φιλαράκια ο Τσίπρας με τον Πάγκαλο και δεν έδωσαν μόνο τα χέρια, αλλά αντάλλαξαν και θερμές αγκαλιές!».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2011)

Κι ο Παντελής Μπουκάλας στην Καθημερινή, στα ίδια κινήθηκε πάντως...

Κι εδώ, φετινά πρωταπριλιάτικα του γκούγκλη.

Εξαιρετικό ήταν το πρωταπριλιάτικο στην πρωινή εκπομπή στο γερμανικό κρατικό κανάλι ARD: Ρεπορτάζ για το Google Indoors, το νέο πρότζεκτ του γκούγκλη που δείχνει και το εσωτερικό των σπιτιών και θα στηρίζεται οικονομικά σε συνδρομές των προϊόντων που εμφανίζονται εν είδει γκρίζας διαφήμισης. Καλογυρισμένο, με συνεργείο με προϊστάμενο και οπερατέρ, έναν τύπο που φόραγε κράνος με τετρακάμερο στο κεφάλι και έμπαινε και φωτογράφιζε δήθεν κάθε τοίχο των δωματίων, με θόλωμα «στα πολύτιμα αντικείμενα» και στις «προσωπικές εικόνες» π.χ. αν τύχαινε να βρουν κάποιον πχ να κάθεται στην τουαλέτα, με αναφορές σε νομική κάλυψη και τελευταία προθεσμία ενστάσεων μέχρι σήμερα στις 6 μμ, «διαφορετικά, όποιος δεν είχε διατυπώσει ενστάσεις εναντίον της φωτογράφησης του εξωτερικού του σπιτιού του, τεκμαίρεται η συγκατάθεσή του και για το εσωτερικό και το γκουγκλ ίντορς θα διεκδικήσει διαφυγόντα κέρδη» κλπ κλπ.

Όλο το ρεπορτάζ (είναι στα γερμανικά, αλλά μιλάει και η εικόνα) εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 2, 2011)

Kαι το φετινό του γούγλη είχε την πλάκα του, ιδίως αν το φανταστείς σε ίντερνετ καφέ ή αεροδρόμια.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 3, 2011)

Τι ζώον που είμαι, πρώτο-πρώτο το είχε ο Νίκελ στο νήμα, τώρα το πρόσεξα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2011)

Marinos said:


> Τι ζώον που είμαι, πρώτο-πρώτο το είχε ο Νίκελ στο νήμα, τώρα το πρόσεξα.


 
Προσέχεις πόσο διακριτικοί είμαστε όλοι σ' αυτό το φόρουμ... :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

Το πρωταπριλιάτικο της Guardian, με μετάφραση στην Athens Voice.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)

...
April Fools 2011: Complex Numbers in Math Class






—Complex numbers have an imaginary part and a real part.
—QED. Όπερ έδει δείξαι. :laugh:


----------

